# Fresh cut elm for turning -- free



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I have some sections of elm up to 12" diameter available for the taking. Near Quakertown, PA. Email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Shore is PURDY! I'd love to have it and get it planked, but too far away and I probably won't last till it'd be dry.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That'll make somethin


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Email sent

Arlin


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks super dark for elm, almost like walnut. But I'm not great at wood ID. Either way, looks great, if I were a turner and closer I'd grab that up!


----------

